# Whose the brains in this outfit ?



## moikel (Dec 20, 2012)

Just back from Hong Kong & reading  a magazine article about the disappearing dishes of Hong Kong.No detailed recipes just narrative & what restaurants still serve them.Walked straight past one of the restaurants little hole in the wall but it had a line up.Next time.

Anyway theres this dish thats nuggets of pigs brain that are wrapped in caul fat thats been marinated in rose wine,white pepper,other bits. You then deep fry it.I would put an acidic citrus sauce with it to cut the richness or that black vinegar dipping stuff.

I eat lambs brains already & I dig the pig , so maybe match it up with some watercress,or other bitter greens in a salad.

If you wandered into this section by accident its going to be a bit confronting but it takes all kinds.

I will have to track down pigs brains in the New Year,going to the coast for 3 weeks.

Any interest?


----------



## venture (Dec 20, 2012)

I for one would like to hear of your adventures.

We recently had our customer appreciation dinner at my favorite Basque Hotel, and the blood sausage was excellent.  Daughter Cathy and Mom, Margaret made the sausage this year as my buddy Fermin has passed.  Excellent stuff.

When he made  this each year, he would save some of the brains from the hog heads.  He would use the brains in a Spanish style omelette and it was wonderful!  Strangely I think they call it a tortilla which means something very different in my part of the world.

As always, keep us posted!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Dec 20, 2012)

Blood sausage has had a revival here,the Spanish /South American morcilla is my preferred version. German one has too much fat. Very popular with our ever increasing Irish community,there was  a long history of migration convict,political prisoner & free settler in this country. Now its all economic,lot of construction workers. They love that Belfast fry,eggs bacon,black pudding,tomato,potato cake.

The Irish happily eat the morcilla in place of their version.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm in! I love seeing interesting food! Bring it on!!!


----------



## brican (Dec 21, 2012)

Moikel said:


> Blood sausage has had a revival here,the Spanish /South American morcilla is my preferred version. German one has too much fat.
> 
> It must be a regional thing, the German blood sausage I make dose not have that much fat in it
> 
> ...


As for a good fry up breakfast the only thing missing off the plate was the fried bread













002.JPG



__ brican
__ Dec 21, 2012


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2012)

I will do it in a couple of weeks.I cant get those ingredients in the little coastal village where my holiday house is.It just sounds really clever to me as an idea.I do love caul fat to wrap things in,I am thinking sort of a pile of bite size bits with some pickled veg on the side or with a salad of bitter leaves.

I dont have a recipe only an outline but that has never stopped me before


----------



## moikel (Dec 21, 2012)

Brican thats a great looking plate! I eat black pudding as a treat for breakfast or on St Patricks day. The big company stuff here isnt to my taste, but the little guy stuff here is by Rodriguez brothers who are Argentinian or Black Forest meats who are German. I wish I had your shop in my 'hood.

I also like the combination of black pudding with scallop,grilled then drizzled sherry vinegar,EVO,little julienned apple & radish on top. Very sexy.


----------



## anothermike (Jan 9, 2013)

Brican said:


> As for a good fry up breakfast the only thing missing off the plate was the fried bread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


add the fried bread and lose the tomato!!

and I think I hate you right now... haven't been able to source black pudding down in Florida yet (although I haven't tried much beyond my local area). Used to get the canadian version back in New Hampshire but its a bit far to go to get it now!!

I fancy a fry up now!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hasn't it been a couple of weeks yet????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm still waiting for the brains!!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Must be hard to get!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 11, 2013)

Very interesting indeed. I grew up on fried pork brains and scrambled eggs - do you know how hard they are to find even here. Brican, that plate looks outstanding and I don't need the bread! Of course when I mention fried pork brains, the SO just cringes!!!!!


----------



## moikel (Jan 14, 2013)

I am back from that great Aussie tradition of the summer break on the coast. Ate a stupid amount of oysters & other seafood ,went fishing drank to much you get the idea. My neighbour sold 800 dozen oysters on the 24th December in a town of 1200 people + tourists!

Not a lot of call for pig brains in that neck of the woods! Now that I  am back in Australia's largest city I will get on it.Give me a day or 2 to sort things out.


----------



## moikel (Jan 14, 2013)

No brains on my first trip to Chinatown for a drought breaking "real" Chinese meal.BUT I did find ears which I remember posting about somewhere once before.













IMG_0353.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jan 14, 2013






When I say real I mean the big city chinese not the stuck in a chow mein time warp stuff I ate down the coast.

Anyway the original article was by Janice Leung in Gourmet magazine here, I have an out line & a plan I just need pigs brains.How hard can that be


----------



## alelover (Jan 18, 2013)

A lot of the real southern diners here serve pork brains and eggs. Apparently quite the popular breakfast here in the south. I have also seen them canned at the grocery store.


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2013)

Here it was lambs brains,used to come 6 to a tub in the butchers but you just dont see it much anymore.They were dipped in egg & breadcrumbs & fried.You see it in some restaurants that are part of the nose to tail school. I think a lot of our offal gets shipped O/S Europe or Asia.

Pig brains proving a little difficult to find heading to chinese side of town shortly.


----------



## linguica (Jan 18, 2013)

When I was a kid, my Portuguese Grandfather would eat a large (1 1/4"dia) black sausage with pine nuts, raisins, and small cubes of fork fat in it. I was sliced 1/2" thick and fried till crispy on both sides. Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2013)

Got it covered. Linguica theres an Italian version that old folks talk about. I understand it to be from the south,Calabria /Sicily made as a sausage or a torte (cake) . Arab influences in Sicily & other parts of Europe explains the pine nuts & raisins. 

There are 46,000 people in a line of 3 suburbs just over the way from me who list Portugal as their birthplace you can add Brazilians to that number. The people from Brazil not the people with the waxing.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The butcher shops have the black sausage,I will rummage around when I head up there for chorizo. Only the old folks buy it.

The torte is called sanguinaccio & is actually a desert!Go figure. Gone out of fashion with the Italians here bit tricky in our climate.

I have a bunch of recipes for black pudding from a french cookbook called Pork & sons its about 3 generations of butchers who specialize in pork in a town called Saint -Ageve a mountain town.Its a great book.

If you want to see something let me know,maybe black pudding with autumn fruits  & calvados or as a tart with apple,potato & fennel .

HOT here now record breaking 46c yesterday so it wont be for a while,more a cool climate dish.


----------



## linguica (Jan 18, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Got it covered. Linguica theres an Italian version that old folks talk about. I understand it to be from the south,Calabria /Sicily made as a sausage or a torte (cake) . Arab influences in Sicily & other parts of Europe explains the pine nuts & raisins.
> 
> There are 46,000 people in a line of 3 suburbs just over the way from me who list Portugal as their birthplace you can add Brazilians to that number. The people from Brazil not the people with the waxing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Moikel, that makes perfect sense, I vaguely remember Grandpa referring to it as "blood pudding" but the only thing even close to it around here is "blood sausage" which does not have pine nuts or raisins. After I learned the ingredients I wouldn't eat it for about 30 years. Tried blood sausage a few years ago, not too bad.


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2013)

My family didnt eat it when I was young .But later on I saw people having different versions like Brican did in that mega breakfast plate,mostly people with a British /Irish background.

I figure its like a lot of things theres regional versions & variations.Again its all about wasting nothing but the squeal when you butcher a pig.

I will ask the portuguese butcher about the raisins/pine nuts version next time I am up there.


----------



## moikel (Jan 18, 2013)

No caul fat until monday.


----------



## linguica (Jan 18, 2013)

http://curedmeats.blogspot.com/2007/07/sanguinaccio.html

  20 years ago i wouldn't touch it. Now it looks yummy


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks good from here. That must be the savoury sausage version. I will do a dish with it ,apple,pear,calvados & spices in the autumn . Your a 100% on the change over time .When I was young I thought why would bother eating that let alone making it! Its had a revival here,I really dig it now & again especially grilled with a scallop & a julienne of radish & apple little dressing of sherry vinegar & EVO.


----------



## wes w (Jan 19, 2013)

I too grew up eating pork brains.  Very good.  We used to just fry them straight out of the container.   I'm don't care to much for the canned ones.  I'd love to know where to find the frozen pint container.


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

Pig brains proving elusive at the moment. They are not eaten by Australians ,I am regarded as a heathen by some for even discussing it.

I will get this chinese version done.I love that regional chinese food,really old school stuff ,that chinese people assume "gwielo" ( non chinese) have no interest in.

They do love their pork.


----------



## linguica (Jan 19, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Pig brains proving elusive at the moment. They are not eaten by Australians ,I am regarded as a heathen by some for even discussing it.
> 
> I will get this chinese version done.I love that regional chinese food,really old school stuff ,that chinese people assume "gwielo" ( non chinese) have no interest in.
> 
> They do love their pork.


In California, Hispanic meat markets carry the full line of products that a pig could provide. Everything but the squeal and if you listen closely some times that too. Also Chinatown is a great place to shop for all foods. Just watch out for the 90 year old Chinese lady walking down the street carrying several bags, she'll knock you out of the way like an empty box.


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

I came from a little town of 5000, Hong Kong rush hour 2 weeks before Xmas . I just freaked at the sheer numbers of people trying to walk the streets,then sure enough a little old lady with wheely shopping trolley ran over my foot & just kept on trucking!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Pig brains proving elusive at the moment. They are not eaten by Australians *,I am regarded as a heathen by some for even discussing it.*
> 
> I will get this chinese version done.I love that regional chinese food,really old school stuff ,that chinese people assume "gwielo" ( non chinese) have no interest in.
> 
> They do love their pork.


My neighbor called me a F*&%*N cannibal....  I asked him for, and picked up liver, heart, ox tail, tongue when he was slaughtering animals.... 

Why, thank you very much I said.... as I filled the ice chest and headed home..


----------



## linguica (Jan 19, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Moikel said:
> 
> 
> > Pig brains proving elusive at the moment. They are not eaten by Australians *,I am regarded as a heathen by some for even discussing it.*
> ...


The pioneers that built this country knew how important it was not to waste anything. People today wait in line at food court at the mall have forgotten what it means to be 100% self sufficient.  IMHO....


----------



## wes w (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree. My parents used to make liver pudding out of anything that didn't go into sausage from the hog.  Beef tongue, liver and heart are awesome pieces of meat.   We would build a big fire under a huge cast iron kettel and render the lard from the hogs.  Chicken heart, gizzard.  Man I miss my mothers cooking!


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

Linguica said:


> The pioneers that built this country knew how important it was not to waste anything. People today wait in line at food court at the mall have forgotten what it means to be 100% self sufficient.  IMHO....


I am with you brother! People on this forum know how to cook & know that theres a lot more to an animal than fillets ,chops & roasts. They also get that people just blow $ because they let fast food outlets sell them processed food. Whats nutritionally & financially better for you ox tail casserole,potatoes & beans, beef tongue sammie with lettuce & pickles.pigs brain frittata OR  the super size burger & fries. 

Dont bitch if you are unhealthy & broke.

Sorry I will stop preaching.


----------



## wes w (Jan 19, 2013)

I couldn't agree more.  I'm not going to get started about over weight and lazy.  The States if full of them.   The sad part is our so called government keep feeding them on my dollar.


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

We have the same deal here,obesity,diabetes ,sugar ,flour ,preservatives. I hate waste but if I dont like the taste of things( pork liver or lambs kidney for example) well I tried it theres other things to eat.

I just dont like ignorant response's "yuk do you really eat that" when people havent tried it to begin with. Or the block head who says "I only feed that stuff to the dog".Well big guy your dog looks a lot healthier than you do 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Four lamb hearts costs less than a Big Mac,two is a plate,a  bunch of chinese greens 90 cents,do the math.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2013)

Well I have to disagree...JJ aka FAT GUY on Social Security Disability and Offended...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...God Bless AMERICA ...


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Well I have to disagree...JJ aka FAT GUY on Social Security Disability and Offended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My opinions are confined to eating habits in my own country,nothing more. Of all the things I have been called in my life I have NEVER been called THIN! I am just about broad minded eating & not discarding perfectly good protein out of ignorance. In my own backyard I struggle with the economics of eating fast food as opposed to cooking. Absolutely nothing more.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2013)

I am on the same page as you Mick...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Enough, already!!!!
Back to the guts and organs!!!!!! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Oooops!!!!!

And extremities!!!!!! :biggrin:



~Martin


----------



## moikel (Jan 19, 2013)

Got diverted a bit .Back on track. I have a few things up my sleeve for this section.Some French blood sausage dishes, some old school chinese, Italian ox tail,some tripe, BUT there must be a few of you out there in the northern hemisphere that can knock something out to keep this section running. 

Little tricky here in stinking hot summer it was 46c = 144f here on friday  eating a lot of lighter  style meals at the moment. Also meeting a little resistance from girlfriend & shes a butchers daughter!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2013)

What I will eat and what my Family will let me make, is a huge difference...I do want to see the results and recipe for the Chinese Pigs Ear dish...JJ

BTW...Squirrel is Delicious. Grandma braised them in a Garlicky Tomato Sauce then served over Polenta.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

I have the same problem here, the better-half wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10 foot pole, so I only make a bit here and there for the occasional fix.


~Martin


----------



## moikel (Jan 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> What I will eat and what my Family will let me make, is a huge difference...I do want to see the results and recipe for the Chinese Pigs Ear dish...JJ
> 
> BTW...Squirrel is Delicious. Grandma braised them in a Garlicky Tomato Sauce then served over Polenta.


Pigs ears in that pressed block form is going to be a real challenge from every angle. There is a great series on the TV here now Exploring China A  Culinary Adventure.Ken Hom & a young female chef Ching-He-Huang go 4500 ks across China region to region. Made by the BBC. Last episode they were at an organic pig farm .When time came to cook the pig farmers wife did pigs ears with chilli bean paste because thats one of her favourite bits of the pig. Of all the cuts she went to the ears first, greatly prized. 

If I  can get ears I will do that first just to get a handle on it. Next week they are in Mongolia & the far north doing sheep & goat. I missed episode 1 its a really good show. Ken Hom has serious credibility.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2013)

Just checked the first 4 episodes are available on youtube.com...Going to watch. Thanks for the heads up...JJ


----------



## wes w (Jan 20, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Well I have to disagree...JJ aka FAT GUY on Social Security Disability and Offended...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef, or anyone, I mean no disrespect at all! 

Mick, can't wait to see some of your creations.   Growing up mom made us at least taste what was on the table.   It wasn't an option.   I never cared for liver pudding.  I'm thinking it had the squeal in it too. 

Martin,  the wife will try what I fix.   I really want to try goat.   I may ask the butcher if she can get one.  They have lamb, so why not goat.

Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Exploring China A Culinary Adventure, seems like it will be a great show. I'm going to watch the rest of it when I have the time....but from what I've seen so far, I see a lot of things that I would love to try......ShoneyBoy


----------



## wes w (Jan 20, 2013)

Where can I find it.  I'd like to see it as well.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Where can I find it.  I'd like to see it as well.


Here is the 1st one  ................ ShoneyBoy


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 20, 2013)

Just post "Exploring China A Culinary Adventure" in the search bar in Youtube and it will give you the options for the other episodes......ShoneyBoy
[h1]  [/h1]


----------



## wes w (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Martin,  the wife will try what I fix.   I really want to try goat.   I may ask the butcher if she can get one.  They have lamb, so why not goat.



Goat is great!



~Martin


----------



## wes w (Jan 20, 2013)

After watching the second one, I noticed the markets in China are on the street.  Meat hanging out what I would assume most of the day.   Are our standards of meat storage over kill or are they just taking that big of risk with bacteria? 

Everything has chilly peppers in it.  I can tell it would be way to spicy for my liking.   I don't even like spicy wings.  I like a good flavor rub and let the meats goodness come through. 

If you follow the BBC links for the show, they have recipes posted.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes our standards are over kill. In most Asian countries every piece of meat eaten is cut thin and into bite sized pieces, it is virtually all cooked well done. Besides there is no such thing as Suing the Butcher because you got sick. We are way too litigious in this country so the Gov sets higher standards. Additionally the Immune Systems of people in other countries is adapted to handle higher bacteria levels. An American could spend weeks in the Hospital for drinking the same water that a couple of Billion people in India drink every day...JJ


----------



## linguica (Jan 20, 2013)

In street markets, the meat they sell is slaughtered the day before at the earliest and no left overs at the end of the day. It breaks our "four hour rule" but it works for them.


----------



## moikel (Jan 20, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Exploring China A Culinary Adventure, seems like it will be a great show. I'm going to watch the rest of it when I have the time....but from what I've seen so far, I see a lot of things that I would love to try......ShoneyBoy


I like the regionality of it.Such a big country with variations in style . I am no TV  critic but I like the gentle style of the 2 out the front of the camera. And yes that meat hanging unrefrigerated was a shock in Hong Kong. 

Sydney has a really big chinese population & you can get different styles of food including a lot of northern stuff just up the road from me. They do dig the pig!


----------



## moikel (Jan 21, 2013)

Chinese butcher has pig,spleen,kidney ,liver,maw,ears ,tongue .I ask for brains they look at me funny! No,cant get through why not but no. So I get ears & duck liver sausage.

Get off the bus near my local Italian outfit they have caul fat & black pudding.They stopped making their own a while back & now sell a version made by South Americans. Also tell me all the big pigs they get are headless.Never seen pig brain but can get me lamb brains next week.


----------



## moikel (Jan 21, 2013)

Shoneyboy said:


> Exploring China A Culinary Adventure, seems like it will be a great show. I'm going to watch the rest of it when I have the time....but from what I've seen so far, I see a lot of things that I would love to try......ShoneyBoy


I re watched the 2nd episode on Sichuan just to get a handle on the pigs ears. I don't think its all about spicy hot across the whole country. I will have to go back for episode 1. It does seem a pretty well made show .I wouldnt rush to eat everything I  saw but that Sichuan style makes sense when learn about the damp cold climate. I never knew chinese people ate rabbit!


----------



## moikel (Jan 23, 2013)

I may have to substitute lambs brains I am not getting far with pigs. Leave rest the same. I have how I am going to do it fairly settled, I dont have a recipe just a description but I understand the principle.

Next week.Back down the coast for long w/e.Australia Day.


----------



## moikel (Feb 2, 2013)

Gave up on finding pigs brains & went with lambs brains. Have about 500gms frozen. More of an Aussie ingredient,simply crumbed & fried a lot of the time but again not a modern taste. 

I will get it done this week,serve it with a chinese pickled vegetables.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2013)

looks like I got back just in time! Bering on the brains!!


----------



## moikel (Feb 3, 2013)

Give me a day or so.I need to get my system to re calibrate after the blood sausage last night. Will put back that cholesterol test a week or so!


----------



## moikel (Feb 4, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> looks like I got back just in time! Bering on the brains!!


Tonight my time & its Chinese New Year.













IMG_0339.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 4, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2013)

WooHoo!!!


----------



## venture (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess I grew up poor.  By modern standards we did. The best part?  We never knew that?  Or even gave it a thought?

But farming was part of our family.

The land was important, and the land was treated well.

Maybe not a lot of money in the house?

But, by the grace of God?

We always had food.  Plenty of food!  And pretty dam good food at that!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

Old habits & atitudes hang on way past the day they started. My late father was born in 1929 first year of the Depression which lasted way past 1933 then rolled into WW2 & food rationing.My late mother was born in Canada in 1933 then lost her father when she was 9 to lung issues he had brought home from WW1.

By the time I was born in 1959 we weren't poor but they had long memories.We had plenty of food but never took it for granted.

Anyway back to cookery!

I am going to do it this way. Soak brains in some salty water,drain,dry.Then mix chinese 5 spice powder,ginger powder,garlic powder,white pepper with some rice flour.Dredge brain pieces in that then wrap in caul fat.Then fry them.

I am going to make a simple lightly pickled vegetables chinese style,radish,cucumber,those fancy coloured carrots. I think there will be a little dipping sauce,palm sugar,fish sauce,vinegar,chilli. 

I have no recipe for the brains just a description. I will post photos soon. I have to do some other stuff first.


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

IMG_0380.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 5, 2013






Start


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

IMG_0386.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 5, 2013






Got these  wrapped & rolled .Not really my strength that fiddley cookery! As I  said earlier its rice flour,5 spice ,ginger,garlic,white pepper then just turned them into parcels.1/2  a brain in each.

Cut cucumber & radish gave them a good salt left them 20 min. Rinse,then added the purple & yellow carrots.From there its rice vinegar,soy sauce ,a minced clove of garlic,palm sugar,chilli oil.Gave it a good turn around then let it sit.

Then it was just fry the brains.













IMG_0391.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 5, 2013






I made a dipping sauce with black vinegar,chilli oil,lime juice,palm sugar & this chilli paste that doesnt have a name in english.Its sort of dry roasted chilli in oil with raw peanuts in it.Its in all the chinese grocers but I cant find a name that translates.

Verdict? I already knew I liked lambs brains
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,the caul fat melts & sort of shrink wraps around the brain then goes crisp.Lot to like about that
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.It was my idea to dredge them in the jazzed up rice flour you did get the flavours of the spices. The pickles were from another recipe ,nice & sharp & crunchy good thing with fatty foods. Dipping sauce was just out of my head nice touch,sort of Sichuan sort of not.

It was a really nice plate if you didnt tell people they were brains you could sell them on street corners
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for waiting & watching.


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

IMG_0392.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 5, 2013






Pretty aint they?


----------



## wes w (Feb 5, 2013)

The brains look outstanding!   How do they compare in texture and taste to pork brains?

I'm right  there with you Merv!


----------



## moikel (Feb 5, 2013)

I have never eaten pig brains.I couldnt find them anywhere. Not part of the cooking history here. I think the texture would be the same& lamb brains dont taste like lamb they taste like brains.Does that make sense? Caul fat was the secret, way better than the Aussie breadcrumb deal. Lovely crisp out side to the parcel without being greasy fairly neutral flavour all about the texture like a lot of chinese food. Brains soft,juicey ,moist with that gentle spicing in the rice flour which sealed under the layer of caul fat. Pickles were a nice contrast.You could just have it with a squeeze of lime if the dipping sauce didnt appeal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 5, 2013)

Moikel said:


> IMG_0392.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great!!!


----------



## moikel (Feb 6, 2013)

IMG_0381.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 6, 2013






Do pig brains look any different?


----------



## wes w (Feb 6, 2013)

That's pretty much it.  I've never seen a "whole"  pork brain.  I used to get them frozen and they were just random chunks.   Those look great!


----------



## bhawkins (Feb 6, 2013)

That does look great! I would try them even knowing they are brains!! 

Side note: Like you said about habits and attitudes, my Grandmother lived through the depression, her oldest son fought in WWII. One of her grandsons owned a hog farm, and for a while slaughtered and butchered their own hogs. Grandmaw got the brains!! Come spring, if you had an empty spot of dirt, something got planted in it!! Funny how we look back on certain things.Back then I hated working in the garden, now that I have kids I wish I could bring it all back and teach them.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2013)

I have not eaten Brains but that sure looks better than the Brains and Eggs I have seen people eat...JJ


----------



## moikel (Feb 6, 2013)

Here it was bread crumbed  & fried, no history of brains & eggs. They have made a bit of a comeback as the nose to tail movement gathered pace. My own family didnt eat them I cant honestly say where I picked it up but I order them if I see them on the menu.

The caul fat took these to another level .I have used it for other things like wrapping kangaroo fillet or rump but never for a strictly fried dish like this.


----------

